# Bicycle cards - real / fake



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not done any magic for a while and my old cards are a mess so i am gonna buy some of these:http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260556060259&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:GB:1123
Is there a way to tell if bicycle cards are fake??

Also I'm just getting back into magic and would like someone to PM the name of some easy card tricks that can be done stood up with no modded cards. Most of the old books and videos i have, the tricks are table based and i want to be able to perform card tricks and other magic stood up.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 19, 2010)

They look real to me. What exactly do you mean by fake cards?


----------



## PeterV (Mar 19, 2010)

They look like real Bicycle cards to me. Why not just buy them from a local store? As for stand up card tricks, some easy ones are ACR, any sandwhich routine, Triumph, just to name a few. There is really tons of stuff out there, these are just some well know/basic ones. Check out your local magic shop or an online shop and you'll find lots more.


----------



## joey (Mar 19, 2010)

PeterV said:


> They look like real Bicycle cards to me. Why not just buy them from a local store?


You can't buy Bicycle cards in the UK easily.


----------



## Toad (Mar 19, 2010)

joey said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > They look like real Bicycle cards to me. Why not just buy them from a local store?
> ...



ASDA used to sell them for a while but there's a local magic shop near me you can get them at...

Go here and just search for Bicycle:
http://mikedanatasmagicstudio.co.uk/new/search.php


----------



## PeterV (Mar 19, 2010)

joey said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > They look like real Bicycle cards to me. Why not just buy them from a local store?
> ...



Oh, didn't know. Here's another option:

http://www.ellusionist.com/playing-cards

Some quality decks there. Not to mention some cool designs.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 19, 2010)

mcciff2112 said:


> They look real to me. What exactly do you mean by fake cards?



I mean chinese copies. But after seeing his feedback it seems like they are definately real.



joey said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > They look like real Bicycle cards to me. Why not just buy them from a local store?
> ...



What joey said.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 19, 2010)

If you want I can run to Wal Mart and buy quite a few packs and ship them to you if you want to pay for shipping and the decks? They're pretty much everywhere you go around here. The gas station, Wal Mart, K-Mart, any grocery store / supermarket, etc.

To be honest though I'm not sure on how to ship to the UK though


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> If you want I can run to Wal Mart and buy quite a few packs and ship them to you if you want to pay for shipping and the decks? They're pretty much everywhere you go around here. The gas station, Wal Mart, K-Mart, any grocery store / supermarket, etc.
> 
> To be honest though I'm not sure on how to ship to the UK though



how much are they per deck??? If they're a good price this would be great. and shipping to other countries is easy. basically you just put the country name after the post/zip code and in the post office they'll ask you whats in the package and the value of the items (games then the price is enough).
Then just the cheapest shipping option available usually.


----------



## iRiLLL (Mar 20, 2010)

http://superhandz.com/

I love xcm so much 

http://www.xtremehandz.com/page/page/1177533.htm


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

iRiLLL said:


> http://superhandz.com/
> 
> I love xcm so much
> 
> http://www.xtremehandz.com/page/page/1177533.htm



card manipulattion??


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 20, 2010)

They're usually a couple bucks per pack. I can go check to see, I need to get gas, the girlfriend wants some Starbucks, I might just stop at a Wal Mart, or check at the gas station. I might just trade some cubes for the cards


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

At the moment im paying 1.85 a pack including postage and getting them 2 days later. So with the GBP/USD exchange rates at the moment it probably isn't worth it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah probably not. $1.85 is lower than what I remember. I know a couple years ago I picked up a double pack for like $4 something with tax. Oh well, I offered


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for your helpfulness and when i said 1.85 i meant £1.85 - jus thought id clear that up.


----------

